# Is it possible to activate the tire pressure monitor system?



## mzr55 (Nov 16, 2018)

I own a 2013 Cruze LTZ, and since I live in Canada it does not have the Tire Pressure Monitor System in it (I have gone through every possible menu, trust me it does not have it).

Obviously, there are four radio frequency transmitting pressure sensors (one for each tire), I could easily get those installed in the car. However, since I do not have the option to view this on my instrument panel cluster anyways that would not prove anything.

Is there an additional piece of hardware missing that I need? Is this something that is already built into the body control module and it is just a matter of activating it with software? I asked the dealer and they said that if it did not have it when I purchased the car, it is not possible.

In short is it possible to activate the OEM Tire Pressure Monitor System in a 2013 Cruze, so it will come up in my instrument panel cluster? If not possible did GM purposely leave a component out on the Canadian Cruze's, so this is never possible (a cost saving measure)?

Thanks for your time!


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

GM would have to enable the TPMS option in the BCM. Unfortunately, since it was not built with that option, dealers will refuse to do it. You could always swap out your BCM with one that has it activated...... but then you still need to have the VIN on the BCM changed to match your car, the key fobs reprogrammed AND the key resistor values updated, mileage data corrected, so on....

There is a way to clone almost all that stuff, I've done it myself. But it was not worth the effort.


----------



## mzr55 (Nov 16, 2018)

StLouisCPhT said:


> GM would have to enable the TPMS option in the BCM. Unfortunately, since it was not built with that option, dealers will refuse to do it. You could always swap out your BCM with one that has it activated...... but then you still need to have the VIN on the BCM changed to match your car, the key fobs reprogrammed AND the key resistor values updated, mileage data corrected, so on....
> 
> There is a way to clone almost all that stuff, I've done it myself. But it was not worth the effort.


I wonder why they refuse to do it?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Bring in a set of unmounted TPMS sensors and see if you can find a friendly tech to try for you. Assume you will pay either way for their time. Do any research you can to get them stated. If it doesn't work or they all refuse - try more than one GM dealer - return the sensors.


----------



## poncho62 (Jul 22, 2018)

My opinion, it's not worth it, especially since you are in Canada. What about when you install your snow tires? Another $200 for 4 more sensors. I have a 2015 and have to look at that tire light all winter....Yes, I am a cheap wad.....lol


----------

